# Show Us Your Fireplace



## Dream Burls (Oct 25, 2013)

Winter has arrived in the northeast (sort of) and here's a picture of my fireplace with my first fire of the season. Show us yours.





Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 25, 2013)

Pic from about 3.5 years ago. Looks like I had a rough night. :O


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't believe there aren't more members with fireplaces. Come on guys, share.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 29, 2013)

Two weeks ago we found this guy sleeping in our linen bin.






He's a lot happier now.


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 29, 2013)

That's a beautiful picture, in more ways than one. All my pets have been strays. It's like they really know and appreciate you're taking them in.


----------



## Sambal (Oct 29, 2013)

Dawgs always know where the best spots are.


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is mine, a 36 by 36 Rumford fireplace. A highly recommended design.


----------



## turbochef422 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Bill13 (Oct 29, 2013)

First time attaching photos. It wasn't too hard to do!

Here is a good link for anyone having a wood fireplace built or is just curious: http://rumford.com/

The wood is stacked vertically to take advantage of the height and because of the shallow nature of the fireplace. Three logs are all it takes to throw out an enormous amount of heat. The "throat" is designed so that you don't need to start a draft, and the only time I have had smoke come into the room is when it is windy enough to force the air back down. We have fires every night once the temperature drops below 60.


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 29, 2013)

Bill13 said:


> First time attaching photos. It wasn't too hard to do!



Sorry Bill, photos did not show up.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Oct 29, 2013)

No pics handy, but have a large open wood burning fireplace, and the most helpful purchase I have made to date to make my wood burning more "efficient" was to buy the grate wall of fire fireplace grate. In short, the grate allows the hottest part of the fire (all of the embers at the bottom) to stand vertically and blast heat out and not up. I say "economical" because any open fireplace is probably less efficient than just keeping the flue shut and the central heat on. But for one heck of a warm fire, take a look at this grate - I can honestly say this significantly increases the amount of heat radiated into the room versus my old traditional grate setup. It also looks nicer. I am a weekend warrior, but still burn through 3/4 of a cord a winter and absolutely love this addition.
http://www.gratewalloffire.com/


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 29, 2013)

We cheat and have gas, but it's nice to just be able to walk over, flip a switch, and have a fire. There's a furry ornament at our house, too (another death row rescue.)


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> Sorry Bill, photos did not show up.



That's funny, I can see them. Wonder what I did wrong?


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 29, 2013)

View attachment 19799


Lets try again with 1 pic.


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 29, 2013)

View attachment 19800
View attachment 19801


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 29, 2013)

Got it this time Bill, thanks.


----------



## Craig (Oct 30, 2013)

Not mine obviously, but this fireplace is pretty incredible:






Detail on the fireplace:


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 30, 2013)

Having grown up in a house with a fireplace and most of my homes as an adult had a fireplace, I thought when we moved to NJ we'd skip the fireplace. Wrong move. Even though I am completely incapable of building a fire, even with a NG fire starter, a fireplace just adds something to the home. The first thing I instantly missed in our NJ home, because of the timing of when we moved, where do we hang the Christmas stockings? D'oh

Now that I'm looking for a new home for myself, if the house doesn't have a fireplace, I'm going to build at least a fake one. Whether it's NG, propane or electric I'm going to have something.


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't blame you. There's something about a fire going in the middle of winter with snow outside that's just so so nice.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 30, 2013)

View attachment 19835


This is as close as it gets to a fireplace at our house.


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Bill that's a great fireplace you got there. I love the looks of stacked rocks too.
I've long wanted a contra flow heater, just hasn't been in the cards.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice fireplace but you can imagine there might be design issues. (Frank Lloyd Wright, Wingspread)

http://www.greatbuildings.com/gbc/images/cid_1248393745_wingspread04.jpg


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 31, 2013)

I love it Chuck! All that's missing are the franks and marshmellows.


----------



## scott6452 (Oct 31, 2013)

Fireplace at work, more interesting than my little home stove:


----------



## skiajl6297 (Oct 31, 2013)

Now that is something I could get used to.


----------



## WillC (Oct 31, 2013)

Plenty of room to hang a few hocks of venison or boar up there!


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 31, 2013)

scott6452 said:


> Fireplace at work, more interesting than my little home stove:



Something tells me they don't build quite as big a fire as they used to. :knight:


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 31, 2013)

99Limited said:


> Something tells me they don't build quite as big a fire as they used to. :knight:




LOL, I'll raise your knight a viking... :viking:


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 31, 2013)

WillC said:


> Plenty of room to hang a few hocks of venison or boar up there!



I want to see the sweaty muscular spit boy!


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 1, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> I want to see the sweaty muscular spit boy!



Didn't realize a fireplace could conger up such vivid images.:devilburn:


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> View attachment 19860



Who has some wire?????

(An urban reference to burning the plastic off wire in order to retain the copper. It is typically done with a burn barrel in a vacant lot.)


----------



## skiajl6297 (Nov 4, 2013)

Here we go. Loving the cooler weather!


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 4, 2013)

That's a beauty. I love the circular arch.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 12, 2013)

First fire of the season. A frosty 28F for us tonight....


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 13, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> First fire of the season. A frosty 28F for us tonight....



That is seriously toasty fukin' awesome.

But if there is ever a fireplace to end all fireplaces, it is the one from Citizen Kane. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 13, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> That is seriously toasty fukin' awesome.
> 
> But if there is ever a fireplace to end all fireplaces, it is the one from Citizen Kane.
> 
> k.



That is a pretty damn awesome fireplace....similar scale to what Frank Lloyd Wright would do, actually.


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 13, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> But if there is ever a fireplace to end all fireplaces, it is the one from Citizen Kane.



Yeah, but he wasn't a KKF member - or was he????


----------



## tripleq (Nov 13, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> Yeah, but he wasn't a KKF member - or was he????



Sure. Wasn't his favourite knife named 'Rosebud'?


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 13, 2013)

I've got to watch Citizen Kane! Didn't know there was such a cool FP in it.


----------

